# Common, post pictures !



## Noxx (Jul 1, 2007)

I know that some of us have a lot of pictures about gold. Why not posting them ?

I like to see what others made !

I've changed the maximum attachments number to 5.

Ok, I'll start:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like something i should have around my neck. Nice :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Jul 1, 2007)

Lol. 

Hell, I haven't succeeded yet to refine this nugget, too much silver I think.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

Noxx,

You need to inquart the nugget. I'm promised PM I would demonstrate this process on video in the near future. Be patient and I'll get a tutorial posted, hopefully by the end of this month.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes I know, that's what I did. But my nitric acid isn't enough concentrated and it can't dissolve it all. (only a little for 500ml lol) I'll buy concentrated nitric soon.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

Noxx,

You have everything you need to make nitric with my recipie, why not use that to make your own nitric?

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, thanks but for a reason it wasn't enough powerful. But it was a few months ago and now I don't have any at hand. I will probably in a week or so.

As soon as I will be able to refine gold, I'll put pictures of my progress on the forum.


----------



## PhillipJ (Jul 1, 2007)

Nitric acid getting weak? I am not sure if it gets weak. But, I think it does, so I keep mine in the freezer, out of the light.

I do everything by hook or crook and always learn the hard way, or when experiments go bad.

Like the still in the picture. I ran that one time and found some bugs that need to be changed.

It's a vacuum system. The one jug is a vacuum trap for the fumes, and has a vacuum regulater to keep the vacuum constant. The other jug is basically a vacuum resivour.

I did get some really good acid out of it, but not how I expected to get it because I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 1, 2007)

That's a nice setup you have here ! But it looks costly 
How long is your recoil ?
And what type of vacuum pump are you using ?

Thanks


----------



## PhillipJ (Jul 1, 2007)

Recoil? You must mean condenser Noxx.

One is 300mm Leibig condenser and the other is 500mm Graham condenser. The jugs are from my old wine making days.

The vacuum pump (blue thing in the pic) I got at Harbor Freight for $10.00 It makes the vacuum from compressed air.

I ran ice water thru the condensers. The 2 condensers turned out to be overkill though. The big vacuum trap just had water in it, and in hind sight, it needed something to neutralize the fumes better. They had a little smell to them.

I used equal masses of sodium nitrate and 98% sulphuric acid in the boiling flask. The mixture itself turned out to be plenty strong. And what did distill off is in the freezer and it still fumes if I take the cap off. So it must be pretty strong!

I put a bug into 20" Hg. for a week and it was still alive. till the fumes came :twisted:


----------



## Noxx (Jul 1, 2007)

Seems powerful 
Tell me, how do you make a vacuum with compressed air ? I know how with water flow but not with air...
Also, do the vacuum is enough powerful to evaporate water ?

How much cost your equipment ?


----------



## PhillipJ (Jul 1, 2007)

Noxx. I guess it makes the vacuum the same way a water aspirater does. It's made to evacuate air conditioners so it must pull around 29" Hg. or 760mm Hg. to get the water out.

Probably have $150 USD stuck in the glassware.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 1, 2007)

760mm is quite a lot 
I don't think my aquarium pump will do the thrick :lol: 
Are they other ways to make a vacuum ?

Thanks


----------



## PhillipJ (Jul 2, 2007)

760mm Hg. is a lot Knox. I don't know the correct procedure on the amount of vacuum used in vacuum distillation. My regulater is limited to to 200mm Hg. and water will boil at 87c there.

I don't think a guy would even need a vacuum. I just had the jugs sitting around and thought to play with them a little. What's nice about it is that I can do it indoors with the vapor trap. But it has to to be taken outside to take the still apart. Really a lot of fumes inside the still.

Even tho, it is best done outside. Just that if I tried it outside the neighbors would call the cops and the fire dept. before I even turned on the heat. Between the Harley in the living room, chrome shop in the basement and recovery cell in the kitchen plus a still, they would stay untill they found a reason or municipal code to take away all my fun.

And plus, if you did have a setup and really needed a vacuum in a pinch & cheap. You would need some type of vacuum resivior and run a hose to a vacuum source on your car's engine. You would need a check valve in the hose so the vacuum wouldn't go away when you turn off the motor. Or just kink the hose off.

The regulater to control the amount of vacuum is nice. It works really good on my filtering flask.

But truthfully Noxx, I wouldn't recommend that you try distilling nitric acid. Personally I think it's kinda dangerous. It's just that I am a little reckless about a lot of things and have been pretty lucky so far.

Steve's recipe is the right mix and should work for anything we need.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Phil but I don't plan to distill nitric acid. 

I want a vacuum pump to make filtration faster and to evaporate HCl+ammonia when I'm making Ammonium Chloride.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 2, 2007)

Noxx, Have you thought of making one from an old Air conditioning Compressor. :idea:

http://www.dream-models.com/eco/vacuumpump.html


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2007)

I got mine out of a small refridgerator like you see in hotel rooms.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Aflac, VERY useful link.

Now, I need to find a fridge compressor


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's another one like aflac's first photo above.
http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/chemistry/equipment/aspirator.html

I once saw a similar one using a sump pump sitting in a bucket of water. The water got hot after awhile and had to be changed.


----------



## PhillipJ (Jul 2, 2007)

LOL. Steve. Most people just settle with just taking a towel or two.

How do you keep your pump lubricated, and what about the fumes it sucks in? Also. How do you contol the amount of vacuum, if any?

Not knolegable about the correct and proven ways of going about things I go by the saying. "If you can't make it right, then make it adjustable"!


----------

